# June 2003 Forum Stats



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

Are now available.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

June 2003 MartialTalk Stats

Time Period	June 01, 2003, 12:00:29 AM to July 01, 2003, 12:00:18 AM

Total Data Transferred 9.45GB (15.47 GB) 
Hits on Pages	674,072
Total Visiting Users	75,018

The data xfer number in () is reported by a program called 'BandMin' that monitors all traffic to a site. The other number is based solely from the web logs.

New posts			6/1-7/1
1 Kung Fu Mag			18397
*2 MartialTalk			8981*
3 martialartsplanet.com			8897
4 Karateforums.com			8810
5 ebudo.com			8197
6 defend.net			3348
7 BudoSeek			1196
New posts are calculated by comparing the current postcount with a previous recorded tally.

New threads			6/1-7/1
1	Kung Fu Mag			815
2	Karateforums.com			797
3	ebudo.com			588
4	martialartsplanet.com			556
*5	MartialTalk			523*
6	defend.net			286
7	BudoSeek			100
New threads are calculated by comparing the current thread count with a previous recorded tally.

New members			6/1-7/1
New members are calculated by comparing the ID# of the newest member, with a previously recorded # and listing the difference. This number does include deleted accounts.  System was switched to this due to counting current membership# does not accurately reflect total signups.
Note: as of 7/1 switched to counting based on newest user ID#, rather than reported#
Accurate count not available this month.


----------

